# 2012 Tarmac Comp or Elite?



## manamana (Sep 10, 2008)

*2012 Tarmac Comp or Expert?*

I'm looking to get a 2012, and it'll either be a 2012 SL2 Comp M2 with Fact 8r carbon or 2012 SL3 Expert M2 with Fact 10 carbon. The differences other than the frame look to be minor (I will be swapping out the wheels), and I was wondering if there will be a noticeable difference in ride quality between the two frames? I won't get a chance to give them a good test unfortunately. Is the SL3 much lighter? I prefer the look of the Expert, but there is about a $800 price difference where I'll be getting them from and I'm trying to figure out if there are any tangible benefits that justify the additional cost?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm confused. Here in the states the 2012 Tarmac Comps and Elites share the same frames - Specialized FACT 8r carbon, FACT IS construction.

Can you link to the bikes?


----------



## manamana (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry! I got my models confused. It's the Expert not Elite that I'm looking at along with the Comp


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

manamana said:


> Sorry! I got my models confused. It's the Expert not Elite that I'm looking at along with the Comp


Gotcha. JMO, but since we're talking the same geometry (thus fit), I'm of the mind that wheelset, tire construction/ size and running proper PSI (based on total rider weight, road conditions, style of riding...) play as much a role (if not more) in dictating ride _quality_ than the frameset alone. 

As a loose comparison, I have an '08 Tarmac Comp and a '11 Tarmac Pro and am hard pressed to discern a difference in ride quality, but I pay attention to the aforementioned facets, so (like anyone else) my experiences have colored my opinions. Since the two framesets you're looking at are closer in specs, if it were my money, I'd save the $800 and go with the Comp or Elite.


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

I went from a Roubaix Elite ( same frame as comp) to a Roubaix Pro ( same frame as Expert)

Apart from the groupset set upgrades ( 105 on the eliote v DuraAce/Ultegra on the Pro ) the difference between the Elite/Comp frame and the Expert/Pro frame is significant- much stiffer and repsonisve. That was on 2010 bikes but I expect the difference will be equally noticeable on 2012 bikes


----------



## manamana (Sep 10, 2008)

After going to my LBS today, it looks like I could get a Venge Pro for about $800 more than the Tarmac Expert. This would really be starting to stretch my budget though. I kinda want to get the best bike I can afford so I'm not looking to upgrade again any time soon, but if I get the Tarmac Comp and maybe the Expert I can get a set of Zipp 404 clinchers as well. I've read the Tarmac frame is lighter than the Venge which is a plus. What would you do, upgrade to a Venge Pro or get one of the Tarmac's and 404's? Is the Venge that much better than the Tarmac or is it just different?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

manamana said:


> After going to my LBS today, it looks like I could get a Venge Pro for about $800 more than the Tarmac Expert. This would really be starting to stretch my budget though. I kinda want to get the best bike I can afford so I'm not looking to upgrade again any time soon, but if I get the Tarmac Comp and maybe the Expert I can get a set of Zipp 404 clinchers as well. I've read the Tarmac frame is lighter than the Venge which is a plus. What would you do, upgrade to a Venge Pro or get one of the Tarmac's and 404's? Is the Venge that much better than the Tarmac or is it just different?


I'll offer upfront that I haven't ridden the Venge, but from everything I've read I'm confident the Tarmac is the better choice _for me_. 

I base that on personal preferences, style and type of riding I do, along with a fundamental belief that the 'advantages' of the Venge are more marketing hype/ perceived than measurable in real world terms. All things considered, IMO it's just not worth the price of admission.

Clearly, with all that said, I'd opt for a Tarmac, with or without the Zipp's in the picture.


----------



## todayilearned (Sep 28, 2011)

The Venge looks remarkable but for practical purposes the Expert is a good deal. Pick up the 404 clinchers later on.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been questioning myself whether to get a Tarmac, but I'm trying to figure out if the SL3 frame will be moving down to the Comp level for '13. It seems that they will have a SL4 Expert for '13 since the only available SL3 for '12 was in the Expert level - everything else was SL4 or SL2, and there wasn't a SL3 frameset available for purchase in '12. 

Also curious whether Spesh will offer a lower priced Venge frameset for '13...I guess we won't know until August sometime.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

You can purchase the SL3 Expert frame as a frameset, although I believe this is only through dealers. For what it's worth, the SL3 being offered is a "pro" level frame at a 10r carbon layout. All the entry level frames are constructed with 8r. I'm not sure the exact details, but the talk on street is thie higher the number the stiffer and lighter. If you look at 2010-2011, the SL3 being offered in 2012 is the same as the pro models from those years. If they offer SL3's for 2013, I would guess the layup would be a lower grade 8r, but I would suspect SL3's will be gone.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm in the process of going with this SL3 expert frame as I'm typing this. I'll be going from a entry level 2011 Roubaix 8r to the tarmac.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

What is the difference in frames between a specialized SL3 and the S-works SL3?


----------

